
How to visit foreign website? like stackOverflow.com/fackbook.com/twitter.com - lofayo
As a web programmer, i want to visit some foreign websit sometime, like web in title, how should i visit ?<p>At now, i use Lantern freely, but it&#x27;s speed is so slowly. In specially, when i need to search some questions, i can&#x27;t stand.<p>As newer, can you give me some suggestions?
======
throway88989898
Here's what I understood:

"I'm a web developer using 'Lantern' (a global satellite data radio) for
internet access, but it is too slow. I would like to constantly look up
things, such as in websites listed in the title, but these speeds are
unbearable. Since I'm new to this, could you give me any useful suggestions
that could help my ultra-slow speeds problem?"

lofayo, this list was posted recently here. Maybe it helps. Maybe it does not
help. [https://github.com/mdibaiee/awesome-lite-
websites/blob/maste...](https://github.com/mdibaiee/awesome-lite-
websites/blob/master/README.md)

Here is a previous discussion about Lantern
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10126667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10126667)

------
gus_massa
Where do you live?

~~~
lofayo
Wuhan, China

